# Jet Mini Lathe FOR SALE



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

This lathe is owned by a "Lit Ole Lady" in Deer Park. This Mini lathe is about four (4) years old, and has been used to turn pens and other small items. Includes all the standard Jet Mini equipment, except a faceplate. This is not a varible speed model.... *Priced to sell $250.00*. Contact information: 281-479-8073, [email protected]


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Moving up to something bigger and better?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is the deal ! Mr. Bill & I are combining house holds and shops. We have one Jet mini lathe to many..LL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a heck of a deal to me!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lady linda said:


> Here is the deal ! Mr. Bill & I are combining house holds and shops. *We have one Jet mini lathe to many.*.LL


I don't understand.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Sounds like a heck of a deal to me!!!


 Are you talking about the combining or the lathe??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Are you talking about the combining or the lathe??


Both!! If I had a extra 250 right now I would buy it. But can't afford it now.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I am addicted to turning. Therefore a purchase, such as this, is only a faint dream for me.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great deal. If I didn't already have two lathes I'd be tempted to take it off your hands.


----------

